# Looking for video editor or recorder for Podcast/Streaming videos



## darkdalon (Jun 9, 2022)

Yeah, so my former editor has called quits on our sessions. I am wondering if there is anyone available to help record our campaign and upload them. 
We're furry friendly trying to stay in the game, but I can't record it myself for revealing details on my end. Any takers?


----------



## Raever (Jun 9, 2022)

Why did your former editor quit?


----------



## sushy (Jun 11, 2022)

I can edit videos. Please note me on FA or e-mail me at sushychan(at)gmail.com if you want to work with me.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 13, 2022)

Can you provide a link to videos you've published in the past, so we can see what we're getting into?


----------

